# Taxidermy etiquette



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Call him and just ask , i,m curious how the head is going . No biggy , it is the first of the year. Sometimes people just need to jacked up a little .


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

If he is behind on his turn around time for you, you might want to give him a call and see. 3 months is a pretty quick turn around.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Being that he is only 2 days after the 1st of the year and he said you SHOULD have it back, I wouldn't bug him just yet. Things come up that might make him a little behind. If you haven't heard from him by Feb 1st I would check in.


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

3 months seems quick - its at least 6 around here. Give him a little bit then call.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, give him til the 15th or so, im sure this guy has a lot of deer to mount, and those guys will be thinking the same thing.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

It wouldn't be good to bug him, and giving him a few more days wouldn't hurt. I am pretty firm about my turn around, but things come up from time to time. Being fulltime, I give myself a cushion on the time frame, but most of the time I will average 8-10 months with everything going on a schedual of 10-12. The worst thing you can do in this business is tell someone 6 months and it be 12. Hopefully everything works out for you.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

Couldn't hurt to wait a week or two. Taxidermy is not an exact process...its not like manufacturing or even that a taxidermist has everything within his control (tanning, woodworking, etc..). I would have interpreted "the first of the year" as January-ish and not necessarily January 1.

I would think, however, that a short email note may not hurt. He can respond when his time permits and you've respected his time, you get a little comfort that you've reached out......

Personally, I was very selective about taxidermists to take a bear to. Turnaround wasn't a big factor but COMMUNICATION was a big factor. I selected 3 or 4 taxidermists in the area that had exceptional reputation as professionals, artistic ability, and were highly regarded in the taxi industry in the area. The guy I felt most comfortable giving my bear to was the guy that met all those criteria, and was responsive and transparent in his communications. He has been very responsive any time I needed to touch base with him, and has always been very transparent with me with what is going on. 

When the taxidermist asked me what made me select him, I told him his communication and responsiveness in email and calling was what impressed me over his peers. (It didn't hurt that his work was exceptional!). Remember that conversation, Matt D?????


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I do John! Thank you for the kind words. I do my best to get back with clients, but time is not always on my side, especially during the deer season!(LOL) Hope you are doing well and take care.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

1 call is fine. more than that is pestering. just be polite and be honest.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

I consider the first of the year up until march.... 3 months is really quick. i usually wait around 8-10 months. sometimes longer if its late in the season.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Good things take time


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

3 months Is quick to a fulltime taxidermist. And it depends on how much you take in. I will not have more than 30 in my shop at one time. I work nights and 30 is enough for me right now. I usually get all mine out by May. The ones I get in the early season are already done and gone....well some of them. There are 3 sitting and waiting to be picked up


----------

